# Solar Generator - inergy Kodiak



## GTGallop

I'll let you read all of the technical details here:
This small portable box is powerful enough to be an emergency home power source

Based solely on the marketing, it looks like another over rated and over priced survival tool. And in particular, the term "Solar Generator" annoys the intercourse out of me. It's gilding the lily a bit much. Battery Bank, Solar Charger, Solar Panels, Solar System (not to be confused with THE solar system) all work fine. So initially, I'm already put off, but...

Then I see this graphic:








This is sheer marketing BRILLIANCE! Obviously your mileage may vary and I would assume 80% less than stated but geez-oh-petes this helps me visualize the value add of the device in question. Yes, I'm that much of a simpleton, but nothing with gas or solar generators has ever really helped me to understand what I need to bridge the gap between the life I'm use to and the life I need to sustain. This tells me everything and based on that information alone, it puts this product at the top of the potential buy list. Dangerous I know, but just a good example how marketing and information plays almost as vital a role in selling a product as the quality of the product it self.


----------



## Kauboy

Wow... that site is NSFW... Yeesh. 

As for the "generator", it's a fancy version of my solar box, and with a larger battery.
I didn't notice a price before I noticed the naked ladies on the right side and closed the window. (never know who's watching at work)
I'm skeptical about their "cheaper than the competition" claim.
Still, the graphic does help to shed some light on power consumption of modern devices.


----------



## GTGallop

There were naked ladies on the side?
I didn't see...

Wait - lemme go look again.


----------



## GTGallop

The only risque pic I saw was an ad or something with some blurred/pixelated chick in some art nuvo black and white thing.

And it really wasn't that bad. Your ads may differ. Apologies if you got drive-by porned.


----------



## Kauboy

I just tried it again.
The "Related Articles" I get on the side and bottom of the main page can only be described as "adult content".
YMMV.


----------



## Maine-Marine

every time I see the words SOLAR GENERATOR.. I want to scream.. 

there is no such thing as a solar GENERATOR.... collector yes.... 

pisses me off

buy a panel, a controller, a battery, a converter and some cable.. and there ya go.. you can not start marketing SOLAR GENERATORS.. put it in a nice box market it up 300% give it a cool name....

I am thinking something like SLIPPY SOLAR SUPPLY


----------



## Kauboy

Maine-Marine said:


> every time I see the words SOLAR GENERATOR.. I want to scream..
> 
> there is no such thing as a solar GENERATOR.... collector yes....
> 
> pisses me off
> 
> buy a panel, a controller, a battery, a converter and some cable.. and there ya go.. you can not start marketing SOLAR GENERATORS.. put it in a nice box market it up 300% give it a cool name....
> 
> I am thinking something like SLIPPY SOLAR SUPPLY


Technically, all generators are just collectors/converters. The energy comes from the source, not the device.
We accept that anything that provides electrical power output has "generated" it, and thus the term generator is used.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Kauboy said:


> Technically, all generators are just collectors/converters. The energy comes from the source, not the device.
> We accept that anything that provides electrical power output has "generated" it, and thus the term generator is used.


I had a line by line answer to this, but so as not to derail the thread i refrained from poking fun at my esteemed forum buddy


----------



## budgetprepp-n

In a way ads like this are a good sine. More and more sheep are waking up and it's causing a
void in the prepper market. The problem is some pepole are taken advantage of by unscrupulous
sellers. That's why it's important for us to help out any new preppers the best we can with true
basic information.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I stand corrected, there is a solar generator.. it is called the SUN....


----------



## Montana Rancher

GTGallop said:


> I'll let you read all of the technical details here:
> This small portable box is powerful enough to be an emergency home power source
> 
> Based solely on the marketing, it looks like another over rated and over priced survival tool. And in particular, the term "Solar Generator" annoys the intercourse out of me. It's gilding the lily a bit much. Battery Bank, Solar Charger, Solar Panels, Solar System (not to be confused with THE solar system) all work fine. So initially, I'm already put off, but...
> 
> Then I see this graphic:
> View attachment 14270
> 
> 
> This is sheer marketing BRILLIANCE! Obviously your mileage may vary and I would assume 80% less than stated but geez-oh-petes this helps me visualize the value add of the device in question. Yes, I'm that much of a simpleton, but nothing with gas or solar generators has ever really helped me to understand what I need to bridge the gap between the life I'm use to and the life I need to sustain. This tells me everything and based on that information alone, it puts this product at the top of the potential buy list. Dangerous I know, but just a good example how marketing and information plays almost as vital a role in selling a product as the quality of the product it self.


If you want to have SOME solar power to charge your phones and laptops there is a place for this, but don't expect to do much more than that. A little is better than nothing, but overall this is a waste of money unless you are already set up with food, water, shelter, ammo, etc.


----------

